# EI Dosing Equipment - ATTN 2wheelsx2 and Jonney_boy



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I'm planning on going to Solar tomorrow like you guys said! FINALLY HAVE A DAY OFF! Anyways, I would like to write down everything I need! Like you said, they will know what I want when I ask, but do I give them the scientific coding and look like a maniac or do I just ask for something like potassium! 

I know I need these 3 things for sure:
KNO3, Kh2PO4, AND K2SO4
Those are my macros as I learnt from you guys! 

And there is the trace:
Which is what I've been using Seachem Flourish! BUT is there another trace that will be better that I can buy there?

As Jonney_boy was saying, if I have red plants, I should get???

And 2wheelsx2, you said GH boost... do i need that? You were saying get epsom salt and something paris?

=) I just need to write down everything I need to buy exactly! I seriously dun wanna make a second trip out there, I hate crossing bridges with nowaday traffic!

I wanna thank you two again VERY MUCH!
And hope this thread completely helps others too!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

As you walk in, it's on the right hand side among a whole bunch of other products. 
Just mention your on BCA and they will give you a 12 percent discount. You can tell them the name of the chemical or just show them the list. 
As for the trace I am using their own solar brand and it does have iron in it. There is EDTA and DTPA iron in it. Can't remember the percentage. If you have red plants, then you can supplement with iron as well.
I don't really know how good their own brand of trace element is compared to say Seachem Flourish or Plantex CSM+B, or some others but it works for me.
To boost the hardness of the water (GH and KH), you can use MgSo4 (Magnesium Sulphate aka Epsom Salt) for the GH, and Plaster of Paris to raise the KH of the water and provide Calcium. You can buy Plaster of Paris at a craft store like Michael's. That's what I use and I think that's what 2Wheels use as well.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So i guess I know what I'm suppose to get, any other inputs?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, no input for you, but thanks for getting this on the forum. I like having a list as I will need to do this same trip before too much longer.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Why not order from Aquaflora and have it delivered, no need for going over the bridge.

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/ they have it all, and I believe their price is cheaper than the hydroponics store. Anyway just a thought, save your time and gas and inconveinence.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sheesh...look away for 5 minutes and I'm on the title of a thread! 

Captured moments got it all. Right on the money. DAP plaster of Paris and Michael's. It'll last you 25 years unless you're going to use it to actually make something. 

I got my Epsom Salts at London Drugs but I think Costco sells it too. Solar also sells it but of course for a bit more. I actually get the trace from Solar and it works great in my lower light 125 gallon. It's call "Trace nutrients". Catchy name huh?

Flourish works fine. Nothing wrong with it. I just hate paying for water. Although I am now using Tailored Aquatics Amazon Elements which is really expensive water.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate the wait time online.. thats one thing for sure...!
It's the fun of shopping for products and having experienced hobbyist on here that already have tried everything!
And if there is a problem with my order when it comes, I would definitely slap myself in the face to go through all the hassle jsut for saving myself a few bucks!

But thank you for the offer =) But i rather pick things up locally!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sheesh...look away for 5 minutes and I'm on the title of a thread!
> 
> Captured moments got it all. Right on the money. DAP plaster of Paris and Michael's. It'll last you 25 years unless you're going to use it to actually make something.
> 
> ...


So I have the 3 macros to pick up! The Solar trace to pick up!
Since I still have alkaline buffer left.. I guess I don't need salt and plaster of paris? (These two are for GH boosting right?)

Otherwise, those 4 things is all i need for growing plants?
ARE YOU KIDDING ME? IT TOOK ME OVER A WEEK TO FIGURE AND PUT ALL THIS TOGETHER AND AT THE END YOU'RE TELLING ME THAT THIS IS GOING TO COST ME $20 THAT'LL LAST ME A YEAR AND ALL THATS BASICALLY THE ESTIMATED FORUMLA OF GROWING PLANTS?

WHERE THE HECK HAVE A BEEN ALL THESE YEARS  Im an idiot!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^LOL I am realizing the same thing, The Ei dosing seems so complicated until you break it down.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, don't you worry, the cha-ching will come. CO2 regulator, reactor, needlewheel, Mazzei injectors, stainless steel planting tools, CO2 tubing, $50 needle valves, manifolds for splitting the lines....and have you seen the prices on T5HO tubes like Giesman, and Tek lights and Metal Halides?

Then there are Starphire cube tanks, ADA aquasoil....the list goes on. We have ways of making you spend money....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! But I'm only planning on using gravel with root tabs!

DIY CO2 pop bottle with fluval 3 plus connected to split the bubbles!
Have 2x 6700 aquaglo and 1x 10k aquaglo 28w each!

Now to pick up the plant food!
Since I don't plan on getting a co2 canister anytime soon, I guess those won't apply for now =) besides.. wifey will beat my ass to the ground!

I have much to learn for ya 2wheelsx2
Much appreciated, learnt ALOT!

So all i need, is to buy what you told me to, and follow my mentors list =) easy as that! WOW


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Now to pick up the plant food!
> Since I don't plan on getting a co2 canister anytime soon, I guess those won't apply for now =) besides.. wifey will beat my ass to the ground!


That's what I thought too. You just wait and see....once you see someone's CO2 injected tank, you'll be sunk. You're welcome to come and see mine.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Can I offer coffee some time? LOL! I seriously seriously have to see it!

BTW.. you got PM, hehe, serious question, I got myself confused again! LOL!! ANd I'm about to go out and buy this stuff!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Gary, I thought I'd be fine without the Co2 and dosing. Now I want the whole works. It took less than a month for me to decide i wanted the full planted experience. Now to save for the set up.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.O now since you said that! I actually have 2 x fluval 3 plus in there... maybe I should double the DIY co2 LOL!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you back. Sure, we can arrange for you to see on a weekend or something. You're in Richmond? I'm in South East Burnaby.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> O.O now since you said that! I actually have 2 x fluval 3 plus in there... maybe I should double the DIY co2 LOL!!


What size tank is this? There is such as thing as overkill when it comes to CO2 (for your fishes).


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

60 gallon =) I like it with one so far! Not sure bout two!
2x fluval 3 plus and 1 eheim 2215
all on low flow rate!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I see. It's only my opinion, but I think you'd be amazed at what a little CO2 will do with plain gravel. And in your 60 gallons, DIY is insufficient, but it certainly helps. This is 168 w Coralife NO t5 with 2 points of CO2 injection, dosing with EI just like I told you, in plain gravel (of course 90% of the plants are ephiphytes - don't know substrate):


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2! =) Invite me over to check it out... you'll only find your CO2 supplies missing! LOL! And plants!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe, good luck smuggling a 20lb Co2 cylinder out under your shirt.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry! I'll drug him with the coffee first! =) LOL!

Okay, so off I go to buy everything u guys told me!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sheesh...look away for 5 minutes and I'm on the title of a thread!
> 
> Captured moments got it all. Right on the money. DAP plaster of Paris and Michael's. It'll last you 25 years unless you're going to use it to actually make something.
> 
> ...


Hi 2 Wheels
Can you give us roughly the amount of Plaster of Paris and Epsom Salt you use per gallon of tank water?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Plaster of Paris people generally just rule of thumb by watching the plants. For Epsom salts, I use Chuck Gadds Fertilator for planted tanks. That one suggests using 2 teaspoons per 50 gallons once a week. I dose slightly less than that for my 125 because it's not a high light tank. Now that I am reminded, I'll probably does a little bit more. For the Plaster of Paris, I'm dosing 1 teaspoon per week, but there isn't really hard and fast rule as it's hard to measure Ca. I also run crushed coral in my FX5 (1/4 lb bag or so).


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha, I only check the back once a day and WOW.. first time i've seen my name on the title of a thread!!!

but yeah.. EI dosing is very simple, 4 cans of powder and your done..... and yes the EI dosing part is cheap...... gives you a chance to save money to spend elsewhere.

Depending on the type of fish your running.. and what substrate you are using, you may or may not need to boost your GH and KH...... Personally I do just slightly with a small bag of crushed coral in my filters.

Haha, I blame my planted tank on a friend.... I was all set to make a gold fish tank with fake plants when he gave me a little piece of real grass to try and grow (in my then super low light, gravel, fairly cold water tank with NO ferts)....... dang.. made all the fake plants look like #$^$%

Next thing I know, I went from excell to DIY co2 to a full pressurized system in less than 3 weeks.. dropped on a manifold and added another 2 tanks to keeps plants I didn't want in my display tank.. haha..... the associated lighting then followed... many times..... one year later i'm considering upgrading my lighting again (either high end t5 HO's or DIY led's).


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... i went from 1 x t5... to 1 x t5 with 2 x 24" flourescent on top of that... then to 2 x t5 on top of that in less than 2 months... tomrorow.. picking up a 4 x 65w compact flourescent light all with 6700k on it!... sigh... this gets insane!

Anyways, kinda angry, got to solar at 6:15pm... they were close!
So i google map and found that there wuz 2 store in richmond that's hydroponic.... one I doubt.. becuz it says lighting as well... the other is on bridgeport and shell.. wish me luck guys!

But i did pick up plaster of paris and epsom salt! but still angry I couldn't pick up everything in one shot!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that sucks. I will be placing an order tonight with Aquaflora. Less than $50 delivered for everything I need. Plus, it'll be here in like 5 days at the most.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2nd try today.. gonna head out in an hour or two! and because i need it asap!
plants are getting a little brown.. and it's making it dissapointing!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yessss!! Finally got one i needd!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great! Of course you know that we are going to want photo updates of your tank in a couple of weeks now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) my mentor, you have PM!

I bought everything like you said, and exactly every place you sent me to, and even got the discount from solar like you told me i would =)

now! I need ALL the formula! =) even for KH GH boost!

And i definitely dun mind posting pictures... all my fish are healthy, thriving, and takes in 5 meals a day with over 20 different frozen, dried and market food! BUT, the only reason why I never post.. is I over stock my tank =) i dun like people flaming me saying what i can't do, besides, all my water parameters are perfect! =) i check every 2 days!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the dosing!!! And yes, you'll want a pressurized system, I'm buying lights right now, and then the complete co2 system. No more DIY co2, woohoo.


----------

